# Sky broadband users



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Log on to your sky accounts as Sky are giving away free wifi boosters and their new black 2.0 home hubs.

Not all customers can get both or any, but worth a check to see if you can!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Woohoo I thought until I logged in and found the items then realised my broadband is thru Orange.
I really need to stop drinking!


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I got a free wifi booster....their routers are terrible for wifi....I get 40meg via ethernet connection and 12meg sitting beside the router on the laptop


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Where abouts in my sky are the offers you speak about? Ta


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the page dump, that made it easy, free wifi boaster for me.... Free upgrade always makes me nervous I'm signing up to a longer contract.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

sweet cheers our wifi is rubbish up stairs thanks for this


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you, just ordered mine!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Just ordered my free booster. Thanks


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

me too, cheers for the heads up...:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nothing there for me


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Nice one Jomo, just ordered a booster for my conservatory


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just ordered thanks :thumb:


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Just spreading the love and free Sky gifts to you one and all, HO-HO-HO...


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cheers, free booster ordered


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Be careful using one if you don't need it. It can actually sometimes cause more problem than good. Best to use power lines (or actual cable) between them to provide a full bandwidth rather than just extending a poor one


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just been back on and the free router is there now so will have a bit of that Ta.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for that , Mrs just ordered something don't know what but its ordered


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

got my wi-fi booster in the post yesterday...

thanks again for the headsup Jomo...:thumb:

(just gotta figure out how to set it up now...:doublesho)


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

sfstu said:


> got my wi-fi booster in the post yesterday...
> 
> thanks again for the headsup Jomo...:thumb:
> 
> (just gotta figure out how to set it up now...:doublesho)


Got mine too and already set up and working nicely. Easy if you have the sky hub as its just two buttons to press to link together.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Easy if you have the sky hub as its just two buttons to press to link together.


unfortunately, i don't... need to do the manual thing with mine as don't have the wps button you need to press...:wall:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Nooooooo


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It's easy. Took me a minute and I don't have the Sky hub.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> It's easy. Took me a minute and I don't have the Sky hub.


did you use a laptop/pc to do it? i'm assuming that once you've done it, you don't need to re-do it? (does turning the power off reset it?)

it probably is easy, i'm just not the most electronic/technologically-minded person...:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Done free booster on its way to me 

Cheers for the heads up on this!!


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

got one in post today and put upstairs in daughters room,:thumb:

cheers for heads up jomo,:wave:

also seen asv on tv after too,


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

My booster came the other day, im gonna try using it to boost the wifi for my Ar Drone to extend the flying distance lol...


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

sfstu said:


> did you use a laptop/pc to do it? i'm assuming that once you've done it, you don't need to re-do it? (does turning the power off reset it?)
> 
> it probably is easy, i'm just not the most electronic/technologically-minded person...:lol:


No turning it off doesn't reset it mate.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anyone got one of these? Broadband seems to be just as rubbish upstairs!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I have one of these boosters, my broadband was rubbish downstairs and hardly any signal at all in the kitchen, once I went out into the garden all wifi was lost, I put the booster in my kitchen where it had a clear signal from upstairs and now I can get full signal at the top of the garden, for me it has worked great.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Has anyone got one of these? Broadband seems to be just as rubbish upstairs!


absolute garbage and a waste of time


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

sfstu said:


> did you use a laptop/pc to do it? i'm assuming that once you've done it, you don't need to re-do it? (does turning the power off reset it?)
> 
> it probably is easy, i'm just not the most electronic/technologically-minded person...:lol:


I did it on my iPhone.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I'm still waiting delivery of my Sky wifi booster but I bought a booster off ebay and I'm using that for now it makes a huge amount of difference, where I couldn't get any signal before I am now getting a full strength signal and no drop outs. 

If you have one and don't need it it actually reduces signal strength, but if you need it it makes wifi work the way it is intended.

There is an android program for those with an android phone or tablet called wifi analyser, its free if you use that it tells you what channels give the strongest signal and also what the overlap is (look at the graphics it will make sense then) it also tell's you if your neighbours wifi is affecting yours and what channel to switch to so you can avoid clashing with other wifi's and where is the best place to plug in the wifi booster to get maximum improvement.

For me I have improved my wifi dramatically and I am not exactly a novice in IT having been a support and training officer for the local NHS trust prior to having to stop work for health reasons, I was also a 50% owner of a couple of computer businesses for a few years (until I got quite badly burnt by my so called partners at the time) additionally I was a Novell network installation and maintenance engineer long before Windows supported networks (In the good old days of dos lol) so when I say these boosters helped me a lot that was after I had tried everything else possible and whilst there were alternatives to wifi analyser none were as easy to use and as efficient as this completely free software (as long as you have an Android device to use it on.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I would not say is free, you have to sign new 12month contract to get it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Alzak said:


> I would not say is free, you have to sign new 12month contract to get it.


Just about to post the same, im not 100% sure about Sky Entertainment package but it does read that you agreeing to a 12 month contract so the wifi booster becomes very pricey.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

The free Wifi booster does not involve any change to contracts. There have been many questions on this on the sky forums and its been confirmed that it does not change your contract at all


----------

